
Mobi.css v1.0.0-alpha.1 released - xcatliu
http://getmobicss.com/
======
xcatliu
For people who cannot visit the site, we have a mirror one:
[http://getmobicss.xcatliu.com](http://getmobicss.xcatliu.com)

And the GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/xcatliu/mobi.css](https://github.com/xcatliu/mobi.css)

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
xcatliu
Thanks! I've created one.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12421804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12421804)

